# Men rights activists



## TRUTHSEEKER60 (Jun 23, 2016)

So I am bombarded by these links to these MRA websites. Most of them are fiercely anti marriage anti relationship with women. I agree some of the laws in the west are not very fair to men, but how do you write off over 50% of society (women)? And is it natural to forgo relationships, both sexual and romantic as well as plutonic, with females if you're a man? Of course not. Wondering what anyone else thinks? Background I remarried 2 years ago to a woman who is 22 years younger than me - I am in my mid 50's. She has one teenage daughter. We are not planning on having any kids (I have had a vasectomy) and she is cool with that. Guess what I am saying is our relationship seems ok. But these MRA sites would say I am a SIMP or MANGINA for staying married.


----------



## AngelHeart888 (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't believe everything you read.

Some men are left bitter after a divorce. Whether justifiably or not, is debatable. These groups stem from that. 

If you are happy in your marriage/relationship, ignore the sites, and enjoy your life and your happiness. Who cares what they say?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

TRUTHSEEKER60 said:


> So I am bombarded by these links to these MRA websites. Most of them are fiercely anti marriage anti relationship with women. I agree some of the laws in the west are not very fair to men, but how do you write off over 50% of society (women)? And is it natural to forgo relationships, both sexual and romantic as well as plutonic, with females if you're a man? Of course not. Wondering what anyone else thinks? Background I remarried 2 years ago to a woman who is 22 years younger than me - I am in my mid 50's. She has one teenage daughter. We are not planning on having any kids (I have had a vasectomy) and she is cool with that. Guess what I am saying is our relationship seems ok. But these MRA sites would say I am a SIMP or MANGINA for staying married.


Then you must do this do those "men's" groups:-


----------



## knobcreek (Nov 18, 2015)

TRUTHSEEKER60 said:


> So I am bombarded by these links to these MRA websites. Most of them are fiercely anti marriage anti relationship with women. I agree some of the laws in the west are not very fair to men,* but how do you write off over 50% of society (women)?* And *is it natural to forgo relationships, both sexual and romantic as well as plutonic, with females if you're a man?* Of course not..... But *these MRA sites would say I am a SIMP or MANGINA for staying married*.


1. It's idiotic to write off all women as terrible, do they have mother's, sisters', aunt's, grandmas? Some women are terrible, some are wonderful, most fall somewhere in between just like men.

2. It's not natural for a heterosexual man to write off relationships with women both sexual and romantic, it's disordered. It's disordered for any man to write off a relationship with women completely even platonic.

3. Not sure what a SIMP is, but a mangina? You're the one banging a hot chick 22 years your junior with no risk of pregnancy, while they're pulling each others puds and you're the mangina?


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Are u wealthy?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TRUTHSEEKER60 (Jun 23, 2016)

Not wealthy at all, I do have a good job. I met my wife while taking a walk near my home - she lived near by. Anyway, Knobcreek, I agree with what you write. I think alot of these guys use fleshlights and one I spoke to once said "They're as good as the real thing". That's pretty scary right there. Crazy world. Peace!


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

TRUTHSEEKER60 said:


> Crazy world.


It's not the world that's crazy so much as the small slice of it known as the internet.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If you are happy, it would be the height of unmanliness to change what you are doing because people on a website describe your behavior with insulting terms.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

TRUTHSEEKER60 said:


> So I am bombarded by these links to these MRA websites. Most of them are fiercely anti marriage anti relationship with women.


So in other words none of these men have daughters. 

I admit most of my father/daughter talks now that she is a teenager consists of how most men are idiots. A young man's head is often filled with nothing but hormones and misinformation. 

Cheers,
Badsanta


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

badsanta said:


> I admit most of my father/daughter talks now that she is a teenager consists of how most men are idiots. A young man's head is often filled with nothing but hormones and misinformation.


I tried having a chat with my daughter like that.

She told me that she already learned that about men by observing me :FIREdevil:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Those men still use women for sex... they are just against commitment of any form..I've visited some of their forums for pure curiosity.. there is great hatred there.. it was very ugly.. and being a woman .. I just felt sorry for the state of our world reading so much of that...

Some of those men have been deeply DEEPLY betrayed -maybe a few times over...everyone has their story.. they could have been no good from the beginning -but can't see their own shortcomings in why their relationships failed or maybe their picker in women was very bad.. putting too much emphasis on looks over character -men are notorious for falling into that one!! 

It would make anyone bitter...and they REFUSE to go there again ... their trust shattered, now they are filled with anger..... so they flock where others understand.. and grow in extremes, getting Radicalized ... 

With the state of how we all use each other and trust is so difficult to find anymore.. it doesn't surprise me one bit why more & more people are getting radical like that.. It is a crying shame...

It just makes it all that more difficult for those who are trustworthy, loving and deeply care about relationships -to find an authentic partner with these voices rising up all over the place..


----------



## NoChoice (Feb 12, 2012)

OP,
Actually this could end up solving all of humanities woes. Let us all, every man on Earth, give up women at all levels and watch as , in the next 70 years or so, the human race becomes extinct.


----------



## Unicus (Jun 2, 2016)

Misery loves miserable company.

A lot of guys are so enraged by their divorce that it generalizes onto all other relationship and all women. This isn't a Men's rights" issue...those legitimately concern equal access to children, for instance..but rather, pure discrimination based on very personal and very unique trauma...which is not necessarily a normal part of the divorce process.

These guys need treatment, not the internet to find other like minded twisted souls whose very presence normalizes very abnormal (read: Corrosive) attitudes and behaviors towards other people.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I do kinda understand the decision to avoid marriage. As an institution it can be a dangerous proposition. 

But to avoid women? Don't think so. I like them way to much


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I don't know any MRA guys, but when I read about it their hatred for women is palpable. I am not so sure that all of these guys are individuals that have been hurt in a marriage. I am of the opinion that a good percentage of them are guys that have been rejected a lot, or can't find anyone to date.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't know any MRA guys, but when I read about it their hatred for women is palpable. I am not so sure that all of these guys are individuals that have been hurt in a marriage. I am of the opinion that a good percentage of them are guys that have been rejected a lot, or can't find anyone to date.


And no wonder.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

ReformedHubby said:


> I don't know any MRA guys, but when I read about it their hatred for women is palpable. I am not so sure that all of these guys are individuals that have been hurt in a marriage. I am of the opinion that a good percentage of them are guys that have been rejected a lot, or can't find anyone to date.


I had a roommate in college who was like that. He clearly hated women as a group. He wasn't lacking in success with women though, he regularly "scored" with women. He was a "use them and leave them" guy.

We once were pretty good friends. He treated my (now) wife like crap so he became a former friend.

5 years later he came out of the closet. He treats women FAR better today. I think he blamed them for his inability to be happy with them. My wife still harbors resentment towards him so I keep my distance.

I wonder how many MRA extremists are similar?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

It is not just divorced guys but guys who have never had a relationship. They blame women for the fact that they could not attract one.


----------



## TRUTHSEEKER60 (Jun 23, 2016)

Beautifully put!


----------



## rzmpf (Mar 11, 2016)

There are "real" Men's rights activists who advocate for change in society and laws to be more fair for men.

And there are loud womanhating a$$hats.

It's the same with feminism. You have reasonable women and men wanting equality and you have crazy manhating bltches and their white knights.

They all say they are part of the same group that wants the same which they are clearly not and that always becomes a problem for the rational people. They do not distance themselves enough, they don't defend their positions against the crazy ones and then their label gets basically hijacked by the crazy and is tarnished while they themselves are called traitors or whatever by the loud mouthed crazy part of the movement.


----------



## foolscotton3 (Nov 13, 2014)

I am anti marriage, not anti women. I think feminism has become a disease, it barely resembles feminism and has evolved into a stage for lesbians and masculine women who couldn't get the time of day from any self respecting man.

These feminist rallies are overrun by gays and transgendered folk, angry ones as well. What's feminine about butch women wanting to be recognized as men in society.

On the other side, you have some loud woman hating weak boys that don't know masculinity, and have never been modeled to be men, so they blame women and feminism for their struggles as they try to find their masculine identity. The anger is a phase, each man is going to go through, and all men should be able to feel and express anger. MRA is their forum to do so. Half the problem with young men, including myself, is that we were taught not to express certain emotions, because we were raised by women, taught by women, and never experienced manhood.

If you can separate the chaff from the grain, the MRA has tremendous value to men, young and old, in today's very confused society.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

rzmpf said:


> There are "real" Men's rights activists who advocate for change in society and laws to be more fair for men.


I am one of those. I have a friend who was totally screwed wrt custody in his divorce. One state over and they take the mother's side pretty much universally. I offered to give testimony that she was lying through her teeth. They are both dopes (good ones) and had a really ugly divorce. And he totally took a bath in the custody department. 



> And there are loud womanhating a$$hats.
> 
> It's the same with feminism. You have reasonable women and men wanting equality and you have crazy manhating bltches and their white knights.


Yup.



> They all say they are part of the same group that wants the same which they are clearly not and that always becomes a problem for the rational people. They do not distance themselves enough, they don't defend their positions against the crazy ones and then their label gets basically hijacked by the crazy and is tarnished while they themselves are called traitors or whatever by the loud mouthed crazy part of the movement.


Spoken for truth.


----------



## OnTheFly (Mar 12, 2015)

I think you're confusing MGTOW with MRA. 

If you perused any of those sites you no doubt have come across a word called 'hypergamy'.

According to your other thread, your wife is asking for a divorce on the flimsiest excuse, yes?

Look up 'hypergamy' again, and then tell me the Red Pill is BS.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

I think a lot of this has to do with the Internet's ability to connect people of like minds. They then reinforce each other. That seems to be radicalizing much of society. There is never anyone in the room who raises their hand and says, "um wait a moment."


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

They can crybaby all they want. I personally dont get how they proclaim....loudly...that they are victims taking a stand against the powerful feminine. 

Divorce and Custody issues aside....i often wonder how many women these actually know???

As for "Rights"...anything given can be taken away.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

MRA MGTOW'ers are the new feminazis.

Same sh!t, different underwear.


----------

